# Accounting Templates for Microsoft Excel



## Err

Hi,

According to http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505143_...r-discontinued-microsoft-accounting-software/

"According to Microsoft's Office Accounting Website, the company has "determined that existing free templates within Office used with Excel was a better option for small businesses"

*Where may I locate these templates and has anyone had any luck with them?*

I would like to upload our current books and get a P&L sheet.


----------



## Smitty

See:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/

HTH,


----------

